# No DECA Internet Connection



## chashood

My new, first-time DirecTV install was this week, and the basic TV part works great. I ordered Multi-room Viewing (MRV) with the install, but don't know if that works yet. That's not my immediate concern, though. Basic internet access is.

The installer put in a black DECA Broadband Adapter DECABB1MR0B-01, so I could get the On-demand downloads, but did not ensure it was connecting to the internet. I have pored over this forum and done power-off reset of everything after ensuring my router was set up for DHCP auto configuration. I tried using my HR24-200 receiver's default IP settings then overriding the defaults with my own settings. Still no internet connection. Here's my set-up:

DTV Slimline dish running RG-6 coax to splitter "in" connector (splitter is outside house and has the green label).
From the green label splitter "out" connector, two separate RG-6 coax lines (one each) go to:

1) One RG-6 coax from the splitter goes to the SWM Power Inserter SWM "Power to SWM" connector, then an RG-6 Coax goes out from the SWM Power Inserter "Signal to IRD" connector to the "Satellite 1" coax input on the HR24-200 DVR Plus HD receiver,
2) The other coax from the splitter goes to a second receiver, the H24-200 HD receiver's "Satellite (SWM) In" connector.

My internet accesss is a Comcast cable modem (Motorola Surfboard 5100)(yes, I retained Comcast as my ISP) that feeds a Netgear Router (WGR614). Then an Ethernet cable from the Netgear router feeds the DirecTV DECA BB Adapter. Then an RG-6 Coax goes from the DECA BB adapter directly to the "Satellite In 2" connector on the HR24-200 receiver.

That's about it for connections and all have been checked. When I tried to set up Networking on the HR24 receiver, it said I am connected to a network, but not to the internet. I got error code (22). I have no home networking LAN, but I know the ethernet port feeding the DECA BB adapter is live, because it works when connected to my laptop PC instead. I can't get the center green "Networking" light on the DECA adapter to come on, but the "C.Link" orange light flashes.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I haven't tried calling DirecTV yet for CSR help or to have the installer come back out, because I'm not sure they'll be able to help with this networking problem. Thanks to anyone who can: 1. Confirm that the basic connections were installed in the right configuration, and, 2. Help me troubleshoot the internet connection problem. Chashood


----------



## veryoldschool

chashood said:


> My internet accesss is a Comcast cable modem (Motorola Surfboard 5100)(yes, I retained Comcast as my ISP) that feeds a Netgear Router (WGR614). Then an Ethernet cable from the Netgear router feeds the DirecTV DECA BB Adapter. *Then an RG-6 Coax goes from the DECA BB adapter directly to the "Satellite In 2" connector on the HR24-200 receiver.*
> 
> That's about it for connections and all have been checked. When I tried to set up Networking on the HR24 receiver, it said I am connected to a network, but not to the internet. I got error code (22). I have no home networking LAN, but I know the ethernet port feeding the DECA BB adapter is live, because it works when connected to my laptop PC instead. I can't get the center green "Networking" light on the DECA adapter to come on, but the "C.Link" orange light flashes.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I haven't tried calling DirecTV yet for CSR help or to have the installer come back out, because I'm not sure they'll be able to help with this networking problem. Thanks to anyone who can: 1. Confirm that the basic connections were installed in the right configuration, and, 2. Help me troubleshoot the internet connection problem. Chashood


The BB DECA NEEDS TO GO TO THE SPLITTER, and can't be fed into the Sat #2 input.


----------



## MetalMarine

veryoldschool said:


> The BB DECA NEEDS TO GO TO THE SPLITTER, and can't be fed into the Sat #2 input.


once you get the BB Deca coax going to the splitter. you might have to go into the directv receiver setup menu. press menu / setup / system setup / network / and select connect now or Test Connection to make sure its working. Also go to channel 1000 to see if you even get the channel. if not. you will need to call d* and have them add the on-damand to your package. its free to have on-damand but some shows you'll have to pay for.


----------



## The Merg

Yup. Once the BB DECA is connected correctly you won't have an issue. If there is no way to easily hook up the BB DECA to the main splitter, I would contact DirecTV and have them send a tech back out. In order to get it hooked up correctly, you need a splitter behind the the H24 (and a small jumper cable from the splitter to the H24) or a new coax from the splitter to the area where the Broadband DECA is (behind the H24). Either way, it is not something that you should have do yourself or pay for parts for.

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## David MacLeod

I would not bother messing with it, call them back. they messed up install. tried to use the 24 ports as a splitter basically.


----------



## chashood

Thanks, all. This forum is a great resource. I'll get the installers back out and report back. Sorry to provide so much detail in the original post, but I see a lot of posts that don't provide enough detail for others to really help.
More later...


----------



## mobandit

chashood said:


> Thanks, all. This forum is a great resource. I'll get the installers back out and report back. Sorry to provide so much detail in the original post, but I see a lot of posts that don't provide enough detail for others to really help.
> More later...


Never apologize for providing information...more is better and your post provided enough information so that you could receive help! Too little information means no help...


----------



## 1980ws

I had D* out last week to move a R15 DVR to a new location. It needed 2 lines, as my setup is over 3 years old. It is not any easy access from my very small attic, and the dish/splitter is on the other side of the house. So, finally, it was resolved I would pay another $99 for an R22, which they could split off a nearby R12 line. Ok, no problem, all good, very happy. So the Tech then had to switch all the receivers to SWM. Ok. I have 2 HD DVR's networked, one hard wired and another by power plug. That's the background. 

I am a little above a novice on this stuff, I was able to hook stuff up on my own, as most are. After he left, I go to the web, and get a "Windows blah blah conflicting IP Address blah blah. Huh???? I spent the next 6 hours restarting,resetting, documenting Ip address's, and still could not get online unless the 2 HD DVR's were pulled from the router. I completely re-installed my wireless router, powered everything down, then booted all back up. All good. Amen.
Next day, reaching behind one on the TV's, I notice the Ethernet cord laying there, unplugged into the HD DVR, - what!?!? I neglected to plug it in! But it still works?? Finally it dawned on me what the Tech did, as I was now networked via the power plugged HD DVR, as was the SD DVR he just installed. I was not really told what the DECA was other than I only now need 1 line into my DVR's. So me plugging in the hard wired DVR threw out the whole network, as it was already connected. AHHH. I guess I need to read up more on these forums!

Funny now, but I was ripping hair out the day before.


----------



## veryoldschool

1980ws said:


> I had D* out last week to move a R15 DVR to a new location. It needed 2 lines, as my setup is over 3 years old. It is not any easy access from my very small attic, and the dish/splitter is on the other side of the house. So, finally, it was resolved I would pay another $99 for an R22, which they could split off a nearby R12 line. Ok, no problem, all good, very happy. So the Tech then had to switch all the receivers to SWM. Ok. I have 2 HD DVR's networked, one hard wired and another by power plug. That's the background.
> 
> I am a little above a novice on this stuff, I was able to hook stuff up on my own, as most are. After he left, I go to the web, and get a "Windows blah blah conflicting IP Address blah blah. Huh???? I spent the next 6 hours restarting,resetting, documenting Ip address's, and still could not get online unless the 2 HD DVR's were pulled from the router. I completely re-installed my wireless router, powered everything down, then booted all back up. All good. Amen.
> Next day, reaching behind one on the TV's, I notice the Ethernet cord laying there, unplugged into the HD DVR, - what!?!? I neglected to plug it in! But it still works?? Finally it dawned on me what the Tech did, as I was now networked via the power plugged HD DVR, as was the SD DVR he just installed. I was really told what the DECA was other than I only now need 1 line into my DVR's. So me plugging in the hard wired DVR threw out the whole network, as it was already connected. AHHH. I guess I need to read up more on these forums!
> 
> Funny now, but I was ripping hair out the day before.



There are some missing pieces here.
SWiM is merely a Sat signal distribution method.
DECA is coax networking that uses the same coax.
The two aren't the same, though DECA needs to be installed on a SWiM system to function.


----------



## 1980ws

veryoldschool said:


> There are some missing pieces here.
> SWiM is merely a Sat signal distribution method.
> DECA is coax networking that uses the same coax.
> The two aren't the same, though DECA needs to be installed on a SWiM system to function.


Well, I said I was a novice! 

So the Tech had to change all the receivers hook-ups for the SWiM, which had to be changed so the new dvr could be hooked up. Then, he must have decided I should have the DECA stuff, which again, I wasn't really aware of what the heck it does. I wasn't really told - "Hey, you are now networked, you don't need this line anymore". He did me a favor, it just took me a day to figure it out.


----------



## veryoldschool

1980ws said:


> Well, I said I was a novice!
> 
> So the Tech had to change all the receivers hook-ups for the SWiM, which had to be changed so the new dvr could be hooked up. Then, he must have decided I should have the DECA stuff, which again, I wasn't really aware of what the heck it does. I wasn't really told - "Hey, you are now networked, you don't need this line anymore". He did me a favor, it just took me a day to figure it out.


It might be worth doing a sketch of your setup and posting it here, so things are "kosher". What you don't want is a mixture of ethernet & DECA if you can help it.
Layout + hardware models.


----------



## chashood

To add to this thread that I started, I also discovered that the installer got the ground wiring for the dish wrong. There's a ground wire from the dish down to the green label splitter outside the house, then up from the splitter into the attic to who knew where, but none down to the actual ground or to any water pipe or electric conduit. When I crawled into the attic today to see what they'd done (they were never in the attic), it turns out the installers just stuck the green ground wire cut off end up through the whole in the eave into the attic. It's not connected to anything in the attic. The picture where it enters the attic is attached (I think; still new to forum attachments).


----------



## 1980ws

veryoldschool said:


> It might be worth doing a sketch of your setup and posting it here, so things are "kosher". What you don't want is a mixture of ethernet & DECA if you can help it.
> Layout + hardware models.


No time to do a layout, and all is well. 3 dvr's - 1 connection.


----------



## veryoldschool

1980ws said:


> No time to do a layout, and all is well. 3 dvr's - 1 connection.


I just hope that "1 connection" isn't through a DVR, but has a BB DECA connection to your router/home network.


----------



## 1980ws

veryoldschool said:


> I just hope that "1 connection" isn't through a DVR, but has a BB DECA connection to your router/home network.


I honestly don't know. When I get home tonight, I will check. It's possible he had it hooked up correctly, I didn't look at the dvr that was previously hooked up via the powerline connection. When he put the DECA on, he may have changed it. I do not have MRV, even though I am now capable. I just don't care to pay more for something I don't really want. But I appreciate your comments, and I will look tonight. I just don't want to call them back. It was getting to be a hassle.


----------



## wallfishman

what kinda house is that ? I just curious because of that attic pic and what he drilled thru to get that wire in there. no rafters ? weird lookin.


----------



## chashood

Standard wood-frame house with rafters supporting roof. What you're looking at in the pic is where the coax for one of the receivers (and the ground wire) go through the soffit (underside of the eave), where they then route into attic. The coax then continues through the attic and down to the HR24-200 receiver in one of the bedrooms. The green ground wire is cut off just inside the attic and goes nowhere. The original installer is coming out tomorrow. I plan to have him route the coax from the DECA Broadband adapter out to the splitter (he currently has it routed straight into the Satellite 2 input of the HR24), as recommended earlier in this thread (so I can get an internet connection) AND actually run the ground wire to a proper grounding post in the ground (assuming he has one). He should have done both these things to begin with, but I didn't know enough to question his install at the time. Thanks again for everyone's help. I'll report back.


----------



## wallfishman

he probably wont have a ground rod . did you already let him know he forgot to ground it?


----------



## chashood

Success (on the internet connection issue). The original installer came out today. When I pointed out to him that the coax from the DECA BB adapter has to be connected to the coax backbone for the receivers and dish (thanks, earlier posters!), he reconfigured that part and now it works fine. He removed the DECA coax from the "Sat In 2" on the receiver, where it didn't belong, and hooked it into a green label splitter at the SWM Power Inserter (PI). The PI "out to SWM" now goes to a splitter right next to it, then from that splitter, one coax goes to the main splitter outside and the other coax goes to the DECA near my router. The PI "out to IRD" coax goes to the "Sat In 1" on the main receiver (the HR24-200). So essentially, rather than hook the DECA into the system backbone at the splitter outside, he did it inside the house by hooking it into the incoming coax that feeds (via the PI) the main receiver (the HR24-200). Seems to work, and the receiver had no trouble making its connection to the internet this time.

The "grounding" issue is for another thread that I'll start in this same subforum. Thanks, all.


----------



## pcboy4life

Need Help i have the deca connected and everything i have to light on the network light and the power light but the other light is not on is there a problem


----------



## peds48

pcboy4life said:


> Need Help i have the deca connected and everything i have to light on the network light and the power light but the other light is not on is there a problem


You are responding to an old thread. Best to start a fresh thread and provide more relevant information about your set up.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

